# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ذكر الله في رمضان

## latifa Naf1

الحمد لله الذي لم يزل عالمًا قديرًا، حيًّا قيومًا سميعًا بصيرًا، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأكبِّرُه تكبيرًا، وصلى الله على محمد الذي أرسله إلى الناس كافة بشيرًا ونذيرًا، وعلى آل محمد وصحبه وسلَّم تسليمًا كثيرًا[1]، أما بعد:

فقد عِشْنا في ثلاث حلقات مضت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان، وهذا هو اللقاء الرابع من تلك الحلقات النبوية، وهو بعنوان: (ذِكْر الله في رمضانَ).

حبيبي الصائم:

احرِصْ على الإكثار من ذكر الله عز وجل، وكذا أذكار الأحوال، عند دخولك البيت والخروج منه، وعند دخول المسجد وخروجك منه، وعند لباسك، وغيرها من أذكار اليوم، وكذلك الأذكار المطلقة، من تسبيح وتهليل، وتكبير وتحميد، ثم الدعاء؛ فهو مع ذِكر الله من أفضل العبادات في رمضان وفي غيره من الشهور.



إن ذكر الله عز وجل من أجلِّ وأعظم ما يتقرب به المسلم إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، فيا حبذا لو واظب الصائم على ذكر الله، وجعل له وردًا يوميًّا؛ كتلاوة القرآن الكريم.



فمن باب الإكثار من ذكر الله: أن تهتم بأذكار الأحوال، بأن تجعل لك مذكرًا يذكرك أن تقول أذكار الخروج من المنزل ودخوله، وأذكار دخول المسجد والخروج منه، وأذكار اللباس، وأذكار النظر في المرآة، وأذكار دخول الخلاء لقضاء الحاجة، وأذكار النوم والاستيقاظ، وأذكار ما قبل الطعام وبعده ... إلخ.



ويضاف إلى أذكار الأحوال: الأذكار المطلَقة، وغير المقيدة بمكان أو وقت أو حال، فيا حبذا لو تجعل لك وردًا من الأذكار؛ كالقرآن الكريم، وكأن تذكر الله في اليوم 1000 مرة، كأن تقول: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ألف مرة، أو أن تقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ألف مرة، أو سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، وغيرها من الأذكار التي دلت عليها السنة المطهرة، ولا تنسَ أن الأعمالَ في رمضان مضاعَفة، فإذا استكثرت فربُّك أكثرُ وأطيب.



إن ذِكر الله عز وجل هو العبادة الوحيدة التي أمرنا بالإكثار منها؛ قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 41].

ذكر الإمام ابن كثير في تفسيره لهذه الآية، عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: "إن الله لم يفرض على عباده فريضةً إلا جعل لها حدًّا معلومًا، ثم عذَر أهلها في حال عذرٍ، غيرَ الذِّكر؛ فإن الله لم يجعل له حدًّا ينتهي إليه، ولم يعذِرْ أحدًا في تركه، إلا مغلوبًا على تركه، فقال: ﴿ الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ ﴾ [آل عمران: 191] بالليل والنهار، في البَرِّ والبحر، وفي السَّفر والحضر، والغِنى والفقر، والصحة والسقم، والسر والعلانية، وعلى كل حالٍ، وقال: ﴿ وَسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 42]، فإذا فعلتم ذلك صلى عليكم هو وملائكتُه، والأحاديث والآيات والآثار في الحث على ذكر الله كثيرةٌ جدًّا، وفي هذه الآية الكريمة الحثُّ على الإكثار من ذلك"[2].



هل لك أن تسابق هؤلاء في ذِكر الله عز وجل؟!

قيل لأبي الدرداء: كم تسبِّحُ في كل يوم؟ قال: مائة ألف، إلا أن تخطئ الأصابع[3].

وعن عكرمة: أن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه كان يسبِّحُ اللهَ في كل يوم اثنَيْ عشَرَ ألفَ تسبيحةٍ، ويقول: أسبِّحُ بقدرِ دِيَتِي[4].

أما أبو مسلم الخَوْلاني: فكان يرفع صوته بالتكبير حتى مع الصبيان، ويقول: اذكُرِ اللهَ حتى يرى الجاهلُ أنه مجنون[5].

♦♦♦♦♦

السؤال الخامس: اذكُرْ عَشْرَ معاركَ وقعَتْ في رمضان:

• غزوة بدر: وكانت يوم 17 رمضان، عام 2ه.

• فتح مكة: 23 رمضان، عام 8ه.

• معركة البويب: 13ه، بقيادة المثنى بن حارثة.

• معركة القادسية: 15 ه، بقيادة سعد بن أبي وقاص.

• فتح بلاد الأندلس: 92 ه، بقيادة طارق بن زياد.

• فتح عمورية: 17 رمضان، 223ه، بقيادة المعتصم.

• معركة الزلاقة: 479ه، بقيادة يوسف بن تاشفين.

• موقعة حطين: عام 583 ه = 1187م، بقيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبي.

• عين جالوت: عام 658ه = 1260م، بقيادة سيف الدين قُطُز.

• معركة العاشر من رمضان: عام 1393ه = السادس من أكتوبر 1973م.

♦♦♦♦♦



خاطرة (بعد الفجر): آداب الجمعة:

إن يوم الجمعة من أفضل أيام الأسبوع، بل من أفضل الأيام عند الله عز وجل؛ فعلى المسلم أن يتحلى بآدابه، وهي:

1-قراءة سورة الكهف:

عن أبي سعيدٍ الخدري رضي الله عنه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من قرأ سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة، أضاء له مِن النور ما بين الجمعتين))[6]، وعليه: يُستحبُّ قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة، أو ليلتها.



2- الإكثار مِن الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

إن الصلاةَ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِن أفضلِ ما يتقرَّب به الإنسان إلى الله، وذلك في كل وقت، وفي يوم الجمعة آكَدُ وأفضل؛ حيث قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن مِن أفضل أيامكم يومَ الجمعة؛ فيه خُلق آدم، وفيه قُبض، وفيه النفخة، وفيه الصعقة؛ فأكثروا علَيَّ من الصلاة فيه؛ فإن صلاتكم معروضةٌ عليَّ))، قال: قالوا: يا رسول الله، وكيف تُعرَض صلاتنا عليك وقد أرِمْتَ - بلِيتَ -؟ فقال: ((إن الله عز وجل حرَّم على الأرض أجساد الأنبياء))[7].



وإذا أردتَ - أخي وحبيبي - أن يُذكَر اسمك عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما عليك إلا أن تصلي عليه؛ فلقد وكل الله به ملكًا يبلغه من يصلي عليه من أمته؛ فهو الذي قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أكثروا الصلاة عليَّ؛ فإن الله وكل بي ملكًا عند قبري، فإذا صلى عليَّ رجلٌ من أمتي، قال لي ذلك الملَك: يا محمدُ، إن فلان بن فلانٍ صلى عليك الساعة))[8].



3- قراءة السجدة والإنسان في فجر الجمعة:

حيث كان مِن هَدْيِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه كان يقرأ في الجمعة في صلاة الفجر: ﴿ الم * تَنْزِيلُ ﴾ السجدة، و ﴿ هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الْإِنْسَانِ ﴾))[9].



4- الاغتسال يوم الجمعة:

فقد جاء عن أبي سعيدٍ الخدري رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((غُسلُ يوم الجمعة واجبٌ على كل محتلمٍ))[10].

وغُسل الجمعة ليس واجبًا باتفاق العلماء؛ فالوجوب هنا مصروفٌ إلى الندب بأحاديث أخرى؛ منها ما جاء عند الإمام مسلم، وفيه: ((لو اغتسلتم يوم الجمعة))، وفي ذلك يعلق الإمام ابن حجر فيقول: "وعلى هذا الجواب عوَّل أكثر المصنفين في هذه المسألة؛ كابن خزيمة والطبري والطحاوي وابن حبان وابن عبدالبر، وهلم جرًّا، وزاد بعضهم فيه أن مَن حضر من الصحابة وافقوهما على ذلك، فكان إجماعًا منهم على أن الغسل ليس شرطًا في صحة الصلاة، وهو استدلال قوي، وقد نقَل الخطابي وغيرُه الإجماع على أن صلاة الجمعة بدون الغسل مجزئة"[11].



وعليه، فالغسل يوم الجمعة من السنن والمستحبات، اللهم إذا ظهر منه ما يؤذي الناس؛ فوجب عليه حينئذٍ أن يغتسل ويتزين للجمعة، والمعلوم أن صفة غسل الجمعة كغسل الجنابة.



5- مس الطِّيبِ:

يحرص دِيننا الحنيف دائمًا وأبدًا على أن يظهر أتباعُه في أفضل صورة وأجمل مظهر؛ فحث الإسلام على التجمُّل والتزيُّن والتطيُّب في يوم الجمعة، وفي ذلك ما جاء عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي سعيدٍ الخدري، عن أبيه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ((غُسل يوم الجمعة على كل محتلمٍ، وسواكٌ، ويمس من الطِّيب ما قدر عليه))[12].



6- استعمال السواك:

إن مِن كمال الزينة وتمام الطليعة: أن تكون رائحة الفم كذلك نظيفة؛ فجاءت الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تهتم بأمر السواك، وتؤكد على أنه مطهِّر للفم؛ جاء عند البخاري: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((السواك مطهرةٌ للفم، مرضاةٌ للرب))، وتنوعت الروايات في الحث على استعماله، منها:

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لولا أن أشقَّ على أمتي أو على الناس، لأمرتُهم بالسواك مع كل صلاةٍ))[13]، وعنه أيضًا، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((...عند كل وُضوءٍ))[14].



7- التبكير للصلاة:

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من اغتسل يوم الجمعة غسل الجنابة ثم راح، فكأنما قرب بَدَنةً، ومن راح في الساعة الثانية، فكأنما قرب بقرةً، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة، فكأنما قرب كبشًا أقرن، ومن راح في الساعة الرابعة، فكأنما قرب دجاجةً، ومن راح في الساعة الخامسة، فكأنما قرب بيضةً، فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يستمعون الذِّكر))[15].



ولو لم يكن في التبكير إلى الجمعة غير هذا الحديث لكفى، وهو ما جاء عن أوس بن أوسٍ الثقفي، قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((مَن غسَّل يوم الجمعة واغتسل، وبكَّر وابتكر، ومشى ولم يركب، ودنا من الإمام فاستمع ولم يلغُ، كان له بكل خطوةٍ عمل سنةٍ، أجر صيامها وقيامها))[16].



(مَن غسل): رُوِي مشددًا ومخففًا؛ أي: جامَع امرأته قبل الخروج إلى الصلاة، (واغتسل)؛ أي: للجمعة.

(بكَّر): أتى الصلاة أول وقتها، وكل من أسرع إلى شيء فقد بكَّر إليه.

(وابتكر)؛ أي: أدرك أول الخطبة،(ولم يلغُ)؛ أي: لم يتكلم،وهذا الحديث يشتمل على:

♦ سنة الغسل يوم الجمعة.

♦ التبكير إلى الجمعة، والمشي إليها، إلا إذا كان المسجد بعيدًا، فلا بأس بالركوب.

♦ الدنو من الإمام والجلوس في الصفوف الأولى؛ فقد يأتي البعض إلى المسجد مبكرًا، ويجلس في مؤخر الصفوف، وهذا مخالف للسنَّة.

♦ الإنصات والاستماع للخطبة، وعدم الانشغال بما يخرجه عن ذلك، فربما يتحدث البعض مع مجاوره، أو يعبث بشيء معه كهاتفه وغيره، وهذا مخالف لآداب الجمعة والخطبة، قال ابن قدامة: "ويجب الإنصات من حين يأخذ الإمام في الخطبة؛ فلا يجوز الكلام لأحد من الحاضرين، ونهى عن ذلك عثمانُ وابنُ عمر، وقال ابن مسعود: إذا رأيته يتكلم والإمام يخطب، فاقرع رأسه بالعصا، وكره ذلك عامةُ أهل العلم"[17].

♦ عظم الأجر لِمَن فعَل هذا بأن الله يكتب له: أجر عمل صيام سنة وقيامها؛ أي: يكتب له ثواب: صيام 365 يومًا، وقيام 365 ليلة..



8- عدم تخطِّي الرقاب:

حذَّرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من تخطِّي الرقاب يوم الجمعة؛ عن عبدالله بن بُسْرٍ: جاء رجلٌ يتخطى رقاب الناس يوم الجمعة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اجلِسْ؛ فقد آذَيْتَ))[18].



وقال النووي في المجموع: "ينهى الداخل إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة وغيره عن تخطي رقاب الناس من غير ضرورةٍ، وإن كان غير إمامٍ ورأى فرجةً قدامهم لا يصلها إلا بالتخطي قال الأصحاب: لم يُكرَهِ التخطي؛ لأن الجالسين وراءها مفرطون بتركها، وسواءٌ وجد غيرها أم لا، وسواءٌ كانت قريبةً أم بعيدةً، لكن يستحب إن كان له موضعٌ غيرها ألا يتخطَّى"[19].



9- نافلة الجمعة: والحديث فيها عن مسألتين:

الأولى: تحية المسجد:

من السنَّة لمن دخل المسجد أن يصليَ ركعتين قبل أن يجلس؛ فللداخل ذلك، سواءٌ قبل الخطبة أو أثناءها، أما قبل الخطبة فلعموم لفظ الحديث: عن أبي قتادة صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: دخلتُ المسجد ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسٌ بين ظَهْرانَيِ الناس، قال: فجلست، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما منعك أن تركع ركعتين قبل أن تجلس؟))، قال: فقلت: يا رسول الله، رأيتُك جالسًا والناس جلوسٌ، قال: ((فإذا دخل أحدكم المسجد، فلا يجلِسْ حتى يركع ركعتين))[20].

ولخصوص السبب: عن جابر بن عبدالله، قال: جاء رجلٌ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس يوم الجمعة، فقال: ((أصليت يا فلان؟))، قال: لا، قال: ((قُمْ فاركَعْ ركعتين))[21].

وعليه، فإذا دخل أحدٌ المسجدَ في وقت الجمعة أو غيرها، فيستحب له صلاة ركعتَين تحية المسجد، فإذا دخل أثناء الخطبة صلى ركعتين خفيفتين، قال النووي: "مذهبنا أنه يستحب له أن يصلي ركعتين تحية المسجد، ويخففهما، ويُكرَه له تركهما"[22].



الثانية: هل للجمعة سنَّة قبلية وبعدية؟

قال الإمام النووي: "تسن قبلها وبعدها صلاةٌ، وأقلها ركعتان قبلها وركعتان بعدها، والأكمل أربعٌ قبلها وأربعٌ بعدها، والعمدة فيها حديث عبدالله بن مغفلٍ: ((بين كل أذانين صلاةٌ))[23]، والقياس على الظهر، وأن عبدالله بن مسعودٍ كان يصلي قبل الجمعة أربعًا، وإليه ذهب سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك، وأما السنة البعدية: فجاء عن الإمام الشافعي أنه يُصلَّى بعد الجمعة ركعتانِ، ودليله ما روي عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يصلي بعد الجمعة حتى ينصرف فيصلي ركعتين في بيته[24]، وفي رواية: ((إذا صلى أحدكم الجمعة، فليصلِّ بعدها أربعًا))[25]"[26].



والحاصل: أن النافلة بعد الجمعة راتبة ومؤكدة كالظهر، وأنها تصلى ركعتين في البيت، وأربعًا في المسجد، أما سنَّة قبل الجمعة إذا كان الإمام الشافعي يرى للجمعة سنة قبلية، فهناك من خالفه، وقال: إنه ليس للجمعة سنة قبلية، ونخرج من هذا بأن السنة القبيلة ليست مؤكدة، فمن فعلها لم ينكر عليه، ومن تركها لم ينكر عليه، ويلخص ابن تيمية المسألة في السنة القبلية، فيقول: "فتكون الصلاة جائزةً حسنةً، وليست سنةً راتبةً"[27].



10- عدم اللَّغْو والعبث أثناء الخطبة:

إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهانا عن اللغو والعبث أثناء الخطبة، فمن الشباب من يتكلم مع زميله أو يمزح معه أثناء الخطبة، ومنهم من يعبث بهاتفه المحمول، وآخر يقرأ جريدة أو مجلة إذا جلس خارج المسجد.



فمن عبث أثناء الخطبة أو لغا، فإن هذا يضيع أجره، ((ومن مس الحصى فقد لغا))[28]، حتى لو بالقليل، ((إذا قلتَ لصاحبك يوم الجمعة: أنصت، والإمام يخطب، فقد لغوت))[29]... واللغو: هو الكلام المُلْغى الباطل، فمَن لغا في الخطبة، فقد ترك الأدب، وسقط ثواب جمعته.



11- تحرِّي ساعة الإجابة:

عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر يوم الجمعة، فقال: ((فيه ساعةٌ، لا يوافقها عبدٌ مسلمٌ، وهو قائمٌ يصلي، يسأل الله تعالى شيئًا، إلا أعطاه إياه))[30].



والعلماء على أنها آخر ساعة بعد العصر؛ فعن جابر بن عبدالله، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((يوم الجمعة ثنتا عشرة - يريد - ساعةً، لا يوجد مسلمٌ يسأل الله عز وجل شيئًا، إلا آتاه الله عز وجل؛ فالتمِسوها آخر ساعةٍ بعد العصر))[31]، فاحرص على آداب الجمعة، وتحلَّ بفضائلِها وأحكامِها.

♦♦♦♦♦



درس الفقه:

أولًا: الفرق بين شرط الوجوب[32] وشرط الصحة[33]: إذا لم يوجد شرط الوجوب، فإن الصيام لا يبطل، بخلاف شرط الصحة؛ فعدم وجوده يمنع صحة الصيام؛ إذ صحة الصيام متوقفة على شروط الصحة، فلا يكون الصيام صحيحًا بدونها.



ثانيًا: شروط صحة الصوم:

نذكر أقوال الأئمة الأربعة، ثم نجمع بينها:

اشترط الحنفية لصحة الصوم شرطين:

أولهما: النية؛ فإنها لا تصح إلا من مسلم، ولا أداء الصوم إلا بالنية؛ تمييزًا للعبادات عن العادات.

ثانيهما: الخلو عما ينافي الصوم من حيض ونفاس، وعما يفسده،فإذا حاضت المرأةُ أفطرَتْ وقضَتْ.



وعند المالكية: شروط صحة فقط، وشرط وجوب وصحة معًا.

فأما شروط الصحة فقط، فثلاثة:

أولها: النية، ثانيها: الإسلام، فلا يصح من الكافر،ثالثها: الزمان القابل للصوم، فلا يصح في يوم العيد.

وأما شرط الوجوب مع الصحة، فثلاثة أيضًا:

أولها: العقل، فلا يجب على المجنون أو المغمَى عليه، ولا يصح منهما.

ثانيها: النقاء من دم الحيض والنفاس، فلا يجب الصوم عليهما، ولا يصح منهما.

ثالثها: دخول شهر رمضان، فلا يجب صوم رمضان قبل ثبوت الشهر، ولا يصح.



واشترط الشافعية أربعة شروط:

الأول: الإسلام حال الصيام، فلا يصح من كافر، ولا مرتد.

الثاني: التمييز، فلا يصح من غيره.

الثالث: الخلو من الحيض والنفاس والولادة وقت الصوم.

الرابع: كون الوقت قابلًا للصوم، فلا يصح صيام أيام العيد أو أيام التشريق.



واشترط الحنابلة كالمالكية شروط صحة فقط، وشرط وجوب وصحة معًا، وإليك بيانها:

شروط الصحة فقط:

الأول: النية.

الثاني: انقطاع دم الحيض.

الثالث: انقطاع دم النفاس.

شروط الوجوب والصحة معًا:

الأول: الإسلام.

الثاني: العقل.

الثالث: التمييز.



ويظهَر مِن كلام الأئمة الأربعة أنهم اتفقوا في شروط صحة الصوم على الآتي:

النية، والطهارة من الحيض والنفاس، والإسلام، والعقل، والزمن القابل للصيام، وأما الإسلام فهو شرط صحة عند الجمهور، وشرط وجوب عند الحنفية كما بينا[34].

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------

